# London rail and tube question?



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello
I am trying to find out how much it is for a day travel card. You know the with train and tubes. 
I need to get from Kent to Covent garden, I normally get the train to London Charing cross and walk over to Covent garden. But though I would have a change and go to Victoria as the trains run more times then Charing cross.

I have looked on Network rail, but it wont do the tube journey. Looked on London transport but no joy either!

Anyone help?
Natalie xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

A one day Oyster travel card. £14.80 for all zones any time or £7.50 off peak. That will allow you to travel on bus, tube, train or DLR anywhere in zones 1 to 6.

You can buy on line in advance: http://visitorshop.tfl.gov.uk/English/BuyTravelcard.htm

C~x

/links


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

It sounds like you won't need all zones, a one day zone 1 and 2 travelcard is just under £8 but when you buy your ticket from Kent it should have an option to add a travelcard and then you can just use the one ticket all day. No idea how much that would be though.

bingbong x


----------

